# Search function



## User6179 (13 Nov 2018)

Cant just be me that finds it worse than a man short.
I don't think I have ever found a single thread that I have looked for through the search function on this site!
The question is why do I keep using the bloody thing


----------



## ColinJ (13 Nov 2018)

I just did a search for all posts by @Eddy mentioning the word 'Search' and it found this thread straight away!


----------



## Katherine (13 Nov 2018)

What are you trying to find? Can you refine your search criteria?
Do you know which section you need ? - if so, go to the section before you search. If not, make sure you are not in a section, but are looking at the whole forum.
Do you know any key words in the title ? If so, check the title box.


----------



## User6179 (13 Nov 2018)

Katherine said:


> What are you trying to find? Can you refine your search criteria?
> Do you know which section you need ? - if so, go to the section before you search. If not, make sure you are not in a section, but are looking at the whole forum.
> Do you know any key words in the title ? If so, check the title box.



I do all that, here is an example, saw a bargain on the bargain thread the other day with a code, so type in bargain and search thread titles only 
Try that and see.


----------



## Katherine (13 Nov 2018)

Eddy said:


> I do all that, here is an example, saw a bargain on the bargain thread the other day with a code, so type in bargain and search thread titles only
> Try that and see.


I got several examples of the found a bargain thread . 
If you go to the Shopping, services, offers and reviews section, it is a stickied thread, 3rd from the top.


----------



## Katherine (13 Nov 2018)

Also, check the 'watch thread' button at the top of the thread, on any thread that you are interested in. Then you can find it in your own 'watched threads' button at the top of any page.


----------



## classic33 (13 Nov 2018)

Anything on ignore won't show in results.


----------



## User6179 (13 Nov 2018)

Katherine said:


> I got several examples of the found a bargain thread .
> If you go to the Shopping, services, offers and reviews section, it is a stickied thread, 3rd from the top.



I Can find everything I want on cycle chat from google quite easily, I am just commenting on the fact I always try the search on here first and always fail to find what am looking for.


----------



## User6179 (13 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> Anything on ignore won't show in results.



I only ignore people that write in coloured font


----------



## User6179 (13 Nov 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> I think it rocks. eg https://www.cyclechat.net/search/12135597/?q="man+short"&o=date
> 
> (Actually I don't. I just use google with a site:cyclechat.net qualifier if I'm looking for something eg
> https://www.google.com/search?q="man+short"+site:cyclechat.net
> ...



I don't know who you are. I don't know what you want. If you are looking for ransom, I can tell you I don't have money. But what I do have are a very particular set of skills, skills I have acquired over a very long career. Skills that make me a nightmare for people like you. If you change the font back now, that'll be the end of it. I will not look for you, I will not pursue you. But if you don't, I will look for you, I will find you, and I will kill you


----------



## Phaeton (13 Nov 2018)

Eddy said:


> I don't know who you are. I don't know what you want. If you are looking for ransom, I can tell you I don't have money. But what I do have are a very particular set of skills, skills I have acquired over a very long career. Skills that make me a nightmare for people like you. If you change the font back now, that'll be the end of it. I will not look for you, I will not pursue you. But if you don't, I will look for you, I will find you, and I will kill you


It was all going so well until the last 4 words


----------



## classic33 (13 Nov 2018)

Eddy said:


> I only ignore people that write in coloured font


Everything is coloured though! 
Also applies to sections on ignore.


----------



## User6179 (13 Nov 2018)

Phaeton said:


> It was all going so well until the last 4 words


----------

